# Game 72: Official Houston @ Portland GAME THREAD. 3/30. 9:00pm CST.



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Houston** (43-28, 21-15 away)*​ 












 








*Portland** (24-45, 16-18 home)*​ 












 









_*McGrady had played great against Jazz. Other than Yao in the first half, none of the other players had played well. Maybe, Mike James in the second half. *_

_*We definitely cannot depend on McGrady alone to win games. Yao have to be assertive throughout the game, not only one half of the game. Our players also have to step-up. It had been repeatedly stressed that our role players are not doing their part in the last few games. I stress again that the role players should improve their shooting percentage to take the pressure off McGrady and Yao.*_

*This is the right time to show that we can be a contender for the Championship. Rockets have to 'THINK BIG' to do well in the playoff. Success depend on the team-work, not solo effort.*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

another gm that we should win. if we beat portland we will have 5th seed. i feel that we are much better then last yrs team but we still need to win and lets try to get to 50 wins. 
keys 2 win
get yao involved
our shooters need to mske baskets
limits tos

rox 98
portland 89
player of the gm tmac


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

- 99








-90


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*This is the Yao I want to see against Portland TrailBlazers.*​


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> *This is the Yao I want to see against Portland TrailBlazers.*​



Creepy face by Yao there. He must have learned it from JVG in the other thread I saw. Yeah the Rockets should win. I like seeing Mcgrady go for 40 but the roleplayers have to get going. They've been inconsistent as hell lately.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree Rickbarry::: especially Wesley!


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*How is JVG going to talk to Yao? Don't forget Yao has a bad ear. Need a ladder, JVG? :biggrin: *


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Photos from previous game, Rockets routed TrailBlazers 108-77 at Toyota Center on March 17th 2005.*
​


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Rickbarry said:


> Creepy face by Yao there. He must have learned it from JVG in the other thread I saw.


*I agreed. Yao does have a creepy face. The picture below would be a better Yao to have.*


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

You guys should kill them, I hope Yao plays well.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Prediction

Houston - 109
Portland - 86

Yao with 20 points
T-Mac with 35


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I predict:

Houston 110
-
Portland 98


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Well, I know a 31 point win wont happen tonight, only because its SO hard to win on the road (albeit we're a pretty good road team). I say we win, but Portland makes a work for it a bit.

Rockets 104
Blazers 95


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> *How is JVG going to talk to Yao? Don't forget Yao has a bad ear. Need a ladder, JVG? :biggrin: *


lol :cheers:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady has trouble shooting over Miles, he needs to go strong to the basket with Miles on him. Of course, if he's shooting like he did against Utah, let the good times roll.

I wish Howard was playing tonight, so everyone could see how he plays against the overrated SAR. SAR is better than Howard, but definitely not to the extent most people make it out to be.

Houston 98
Portland 82


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao 10 points in 5 mins. Watch out, Wilt!

Edit: 12 points in 6 mins now.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao just had a top 10 play of the year! He dribbled down the court, went behind his back and dunked the ball... that was great.


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

nice moves Yao...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yao just had a top 10 play of the year! He dribbled down the court, went behind his back and dunked the ball... that was great.


i am following the boxscore,what a shame :boohoo:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Yao Ming aka Street Ball Legend! :cheers:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

14 points and 4 rebounds for Yao in the first quarter... and he just stuffed Ha.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bowen has such a solid mid range jumper, rarely misses. Ugh... Damon Stoudamire just scored 5 points in the last 3 seconds of the first quarter. Sloppy basketball. Stoudamire seems to go berserk every time he plays us.

Houston 31
Portland 26

End of 1

Yao: 14 pts, 5-6 FG, 4 reb, 2 PF
McGrady: 2 pts, *2 PF*


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

I just came back. Yao and McGrady are in an offensive mood. Great to see our two stars playing well.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

When is Sura going to learn that he can't shoot threes?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is going well yao is realy doing well and tmac is doing it easy man up by 8


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yao just had a top 10 play of the year! He dribbled down the court, went behind his back and dunked the ball... that was great.


Damn, i wanna see that, anyone got a vid?


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

He'll stop shooting 3's when the 3 point line is removed from the court.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh and yes I'd like to see this Yao play as well.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Our two stars are 22pts each. Top ten play for sure.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Why is Wesley shooting when he keep missing?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

McGrady is not playing in the fourth quarter. Good rest.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> *How is JVG going to talk to Yao? Don't forget Yao has a bad ear. Need a ladder, JVG? :biggrin: *


Crappy Photoshop.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

2:39 HOU - Technical foul on D. Mutombo
2:39 POR - Personal foul on H. Seung-Jin
2:49 Jumpball - D. Mutombo vs. H. Seung-Jin: Tip to J. Barry

how did him get that T?


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

I smell doom

With this win we are now the 5th Seed in the West, if we keep the 5th Seed we have to play Dallas in the first round and between them and Phoenix, those are the 2 teams I fear the most for us in the Playoffs :boohoo:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Nique21 said:


> I smell doom
> 
> With this win we are now the 5th Seed in the West, if we keep the 5th Seed we have to play Dallas in the first round and between them and Phoenix, those are the 2 teams I fear the most for us in the Playoffs :boohoo:


We should fear no teams. The other teams should fear Rockets. Whoever we face in the playoff I have confident in the team. Let them come and find out how good Rockets is. :banana:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, Dallas has won what, 8 of their last 10? I'd much rather us face the Sonics who have been pretty ordinary recently. Though I doubt that JVG would deliberately drop games.

Btw, I feel sorry for Ha Seung-Jin. He so desperately tried to score in garbage time, but finished 0-6 from the floor and didn't get to the line a single time.

P.S. Sura, Wesley and James finished 4-25 from the field.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> We should fear no teams. The other teams should fear Rockets. Whoever we face in the playoff I have confident in the team. Let them come and find out how good Rockets is. :banana:


The point is, we are just the kind of team that would struggle against the Mavs high offense with Dirk and Finley. I just hate trying to picture a close game down the stretch and Dirk with the ball in his hands with a chance to win it :dead:


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Crappy Photoshop.


That photo might actually be legit. It's a picture with Yao standing close to the camera and JVG is way in the background


----------



## Indus (Mar 29, 2005)

ya i think the pics for real


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Nique21 said:


> The point is, we are just the kind of team that would struggle against the Mavs high offense with Dirk and Finley. I just hate trying to picture a close game down the stretch and Dirk with the ball in his hands with a chance to win it :dead:


I like the picture where McGrady hit a clutch shot and win. It's not always Dirk that can do it, we have McGrady.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

...But Dirk will be guarded by Juwan Howard (or worse, Weatherspoon).


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

our starters combined for just 1 turnover, very impressive.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

I need a clip of that Yao Ming move now!!!! :curse:

EDIT: n/m I got one.


But does anyone have it with our announcers on it?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

two pics


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Yao said, "Here, Joel Przybilla, eat the ball. So Yao keep pushing the ball into Joel's mouth.* :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

FirstRocket said:


> *Yao said, "Here, Joel Przybilla, eat the ball. So Yao keep pushing the ball into Joel's mouth.* :biggrin:



lol @that pic:laugh:


----------

